# Video of Underwater Tarpon Bite on ****-pop Style Lure



## Scott A (Jun 21, 2016)

Some of the underwater footage of tarpon bites that I've gotten over the past two years. More to come for sure.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Great footage....and excellent water conditions.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

I like watching fish go after lures or flies underwater. Tarpon act like some of the other fish I've seen, like they aren't trusting what they are seeing. Thanks for the footage.


----------



## Irish_Jig (Jul 12, 2012)

Very cool!!!


----------



## My Coast Outdoors (May 23, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## Winters97gt (Jun 20, 2013)

Awesome video. I liked seeing the sharks and Jacks all intrigued and the Tarpon bullying them and striking.


----------

